
Facebook Whose Support Made FOSTA Law, Now Sued for Facilitating Sex Trafficking - tortilla
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20181008/17533740793/facebook-whose-support-made-fosta-law-now-sued-facilitating-sex-trafficking-under-fosta.shtml
======
MiddleEndian
FOSTA and SESTA are ridiculous laws that both restrict freedom on the web and
also make it harder for law enforcement to track down real sex trafficking.
I'm not sure what could realistically be done about them though.

~~~
olliej
It also gives power back to the pimps and abusers over the people it was meant
to “protect”.

In reality these laws were just another way to punish women who work in the
sex industry. If it were about actually protecting them they would have made
laws that target the people in power and the clients the target of
enforcement.

~~~
MiddleEndian
This is the standard for many US laws unfortunately. If you're captive as a
sex slave, you're turned into a criminal. Minors can be arrested for
prostitution. It's absurd.

